# Finished up this guy this week



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Client left this one up to me so this is what I came up with


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW!!! That is awesome!


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome job. Looks great.


----------



## Bowpro-295 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow that is amazing how much would you charge for a skull display box made of the same wood on your base?


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys I like it when the client leaves it up to me. I have to check on my elk euros but I believe they are around 375 and those are beetle cleaned no boiling.


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

awesome


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thats amazing!!! Beautiful!


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Incredible work


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Jul 25, 2009)

Turned out great! I like that mount a lot


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

What did you use on the back of the mount?


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice job


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

Very Nice !


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, buckhunt the back is finished in rock that I do on a lot of my pedestal mounts. It's a light weight mix that is stained to closely match the colors in the cape of the animal. Something alittle different from buckskin or felt.


----------



## compoundbow365 (Sep 21, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## cjg2283 (Aug 14, 2014)

One of the best Elk mounts I've ever seen! Very nice work!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

the work inside the mouth is amazing. great job.


----------



## HerbieJ (Oct 6, 2014)

Cot Damn that looks good


----------

